# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  كلام جميل مع كوب شاي !!!

## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center] 

@ إذا كانت لك ذاكرة قوية ... و ذكريات مريرة... فأنت أشقى أهل الأرض 



@ لا تــكن كقمة الجبل.. ترى الناس صغاراً ويراها الناس صغيرة 



@ لا يجب أن تقول كل ما تعرف ... ولكن يجب أن تعرف كل ما تقول 



@ لا تبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوماً 



@ ليست الألقاب هي التي تكسب المجد .. بل الناس من يكسبون الألقاب مجداً 



@ عندما سقطت التفاحة الجميع قالوا سقطت التفاحة إلا واحد.. قال لماذا سقطت؟؟ 



@ ليس من الصعب أن تضحي من أجل صديق .. ولكن من الصعب أن تجد الصديق 

الذي يستحق التضحية !!



@ الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها و ابن بها سلماً تصعد به نحو 

النجاح..



@ لا تستهين بالقطرة 



@ من جن بالحب فهو عاقل ومن جن بغيره فهو مجنون 



@ قد يبيع الإنسان شيئاً قد شراه.. ولكن لا يبيع قلباً قد هواه 



@ في لحظة تشعر انك شخص في هذا العالم بينما يوجد شخص في العالم يشعر 

أنك العالم بأسره.



@ من أحب الله رأى كل شيء جميلاً 



@ حياتي التي أعيشها كالقهوة التي أشربها على كثر ما هي مرة فيها حلاوة 



@ ما تحسر أهل لجنة على شيء.. كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكر فيها اسم الله 



@ الصداقة كالمظلة كلما اشتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة إليها 



@ ليتنا مثل الأسامي لا يغيرنا الزمان 



@ ومن تكن العلياء همة نفسه فكل الذي يلقاه فيها محبب 



@ يكفي أن يحبك قلب واحد لكي تعيش 



@ كل شيء إذا كثر رخص إلا الأدب فإنه إذا كثُر غلا 



@ للصمت أحياناً ضجيج.. يطحن عظام الصمت 



@ الضمير صوت هادئ.. يخبرك بأن أحدا ما ينظر إليك 



@ عش ما شئت فإنك ميت، وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقة، و اعمل ما شئت فإنك 

مجازى بـــــــه 



@ من أعظم أنواع التحدي أن تضحك والدموع تذرف من عينيك 



@ أصدق الحزن ابتسامة في عيون دامعة 



@ قطرة المطر تحفر في الصخر، ليس بالعنف.. ولكن بالتكرار 



@ المرأة الفاضلة هي أغلى و أثمن من كنوز الدنيا 



@ احصد الشر من صدر غيرك بقلعه من صدرك 



@ جميل جداً أن تجعل من عدوك صديقاً، والأجمل ألا يتسع قلبك للعداوة فتكرهه

على تحويلها إلى صداقة 



@ ليس العار في أن تسقط.. ولكن العار أن لا تستطيع النهوض 



@ يفوح شذا الياسمين ولو قتلناه ألف مره 



@ لا تتخيل الناس ملائكة.. فتنهار أحلامك.. ولا تجعل ثقتك بالناس عمياء لأنك 

ستبكي ذات يوم على سذاجتك..



@ الإنسان دون أمل كنبات دون ماء ودون ابتسامة كوردة دون رائحة .. 



ودون حب كغابة احترق شجرها .. ودون إيمـان وحش في قطيع لا يرحم..

@ ما فائدة القلم إذا لم يفتح فكراً.. أو يضمد جرحاً.. أو يرقأ دمعه.. أو يطهر قلباً

أو يكشف زيفاً.. أو يبني صرحاً يُسعد الإنسان في ضلالة..



@ إنه من المخجل التعثر مرتين بالحجر نفسه 



@ للذكاء حدود لكن لا حدود للغباء 



@ طعنة العدو تدمي الجسد و طعنة الصديق تدمي القلب 



@ لم يخلق الدمع لامرئ عبثاً... الله أدرى بلوعة الحزن 



@ حتى لو فشلت... يكفيك شرف المحاولة.. 



@ لا تقف كثيرا عند أخطاء ماضيك.. لأنها ستحيل حاضرك جحيما.. ومستقبلك حُطاما .. يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار .. تعطيك دفعة جديدة في طريق الحق والصواب واسفه على الأطاله.. 



 فـ ــ ـرات .. [/align]

----------


## النور الزينبي

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

اشكرك اخيتي على هذه الكلمات الالماسية
جزيت خير وبارك الله فيك بحق محمد وال محمد

النور الزينبي

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center] عليكم السلاام.. 

  العفو خيتو .. 

 والله يعطيكِ العافيه على هالرد والمرور .. 


 فـ ـرات .. [/align]

----------


## دموع السماء

كلمات جميلة ومعبرة 
ناتجه عن أحساس مرهف
سلمت اناملك

الله يعطيك العافيه



ملاحظه: الخط غير واضح الرجاء ان تقومي بتعديله












تحياتي دموع السماء

----------


## زهرة الهدى

مشكورة فرات والله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
   تسلمين اخيه دموع السماء على هالرد الحلو .. 

   علشانك غيرنا الخط .. 

   مشكوره شجونه على هالرد والطله .. 

  فـ ـروته..[/align]

----------


## دلع الود

[glow=990000]مشكورة أختي على هالكلمات الرائعة[/glow]

----------


## شجن

مشكورة فرات

الموضوع رائع

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
 العفو اخواتي .. 

 تسلمون على هالمرور والرد.. 

 فـ ـروته..[/align]

----------


## abu noura

[align=center][frame="6 80"]فرات 

الصداقة كالمظلة كلما اشتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة إليها 

ليتنا مثل الأسامي لا يغيرنا الزمان 

تشكري على الكلمات الرووووووووووووعة ويالها من كلمات في قلب محب وصديق وفي وزمان .............................................؟؟؟؟؟
قل فيه من هم على مانتمنى ياريت الناس يمتثلوا ولو بالمجامله بمثل هذه الحكم والقوانين الصارمه بالحياة 

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك يارب العالمين

احترامي[/frame][/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
العفو اخوي .. 

  والله يعطيك الف عافيه على هالرد .. 

 تسلم والله.. 

 فـ ــرات..[/align]

----------


## توأم الفرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،، 


الضمير صوت هادئ..يخبرك بأن أحدا ينظر إليك 

الصداقة كالمظلة..كلما اشتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة لها 

كل شيء إذا كثر رخص .. إلا الأدب فإنه ان كثر غـــلا 



لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة..فتنهار أحلامك..ولا تجعل ثقتك بالناس 

عمياء لأنك ستبكي ذات يوم على سذاجتك 



كل شئ يبدأ صغيرا ثم يكبر..إلا المصيبة فإنها تبدأ كبيرة ثم تصغر 

التعري في الشارع خلاعة !! .. وعلى المسرح فن !! .. وعلى 

الشاطئ رياضه 



كل الأشياء ( تطول ) !! ... ما عدا الفساتين ) !!! 



الممثلة : كلما كانت ملابسها ( قصيرة ) !! ... كلما كانت أدوارها

في أي فيلم طويلة .. 



أكبر صدمة تتعرض لها ( الأم ) أنها تظل 20 عام تحاول تربية ولدها!! 

.. ثم تأتي ( بنت الجيران ) فتروّضه في أيام !!!!! 



المحامي

لسان .. وحنجرة .. وروب !!!!!!! .. يدافع عن مال موكله ليكون من نصيبه هو !!!! 




المذيع

يخاطبنا بقوله ( أعزائي ) !! ... وهو لا يعرف أحد منّا !!!! 



الطالب الفاشل : 

هو الطالب الذي يمكن أن يكون ( الأول ) على فصله !! ..

لولا وجود الأخرين !!!! 



إعلان !! : 

ورد في إحدى الصحف ( الأمريكية ) هذا الإعلان : 

أعزائي القراء : 

كل الأخطاء المطبعية التي تشاهدونها في هذه الصحيفة ( مقصودة ) !!!!!! 

لأن هناك من القراء هوايتهم تتبع الأخطاء المطبعية !! .. 

لذلك وضعنا هذه ( الأخطاء ) تحقيقاً لإرضاء كل الأذواق !!!!!!! 



مـ ـنـ ـقـ ـو ل

تووووووووووووووووووم

----------


## الشبح

سلمتي وسلمت أناملكي على ماخطت من حروف في هذه المشاركه .

ومشكوره على هذه الكلمات الجميله. 

الله لايحرمنا من قلمكي الراااائع ومشاركاتكي الأروووع على هذا المنتدى. 

تقبلي وأفر تحيااااتي وأمتناااني لكي.




الشبح

----------


## كراميل

[align=center]مشكوره اخيه على ماطرحتيه لنا
والله لايحرمنا منك يارب
كراميل[/align]

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخت توام الفرح
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
(لاتتخيل الناس ملائكه فتنهار احلامك ولا تجعل ثقتك بالناس عمياءلانك ستبكى ذات يوم على سذاجتك )
والله انها لنعم الحكم بارك الله فيكى وجزاكى الله خيرا ونفعنا جميعا بما سطرته اناملك والله يعطيكى العافيه

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]تشكري على المعلومات  ولك الف تحيه واحترام[/align]

----------


## توأم الفرح

[frame="7 80"]الشبح ..
الله يسلمك أخوي ويعطيك ربي 1000000 عافية على هاي الطلة الحلوووووووة ..

كراميل ..
العفوووو خيتو وتسلمي لي والله على الزيارة والرد ..

زارع السوسن ..
1000 شكر لك أخوي على التكرم والتفضل بالزيارة والرد وعلى فكرة أنا توووووووم مو كراميل ..

أبو نوره ..
تسلم لي أخوي على المرور والرد ويعطيك الف عافية ..

تحياتي وسلامي وامتناني لكم جميعاً ..

توووووووووووووووووووووووووم[/frame]

----------


## night light

والله حلو وكلام مزبوط مئة بالمئة.


      ســـــــــــــــــــــــلامي.
nigtht ligh

----------


## توأم الفرح

أهليييييييييييييين وسهلين بحبيت قلبي تسلمي يالغالية على المرور والتعقيب الحلوووووووو ..

أختك .. توووووووووووووم

----------


## زارع السوسن

اختى توام الفرح 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اسف عن الخطا الذى حدث وانتى والاخت كراميل عزيزتين وفاضلتين بارك الله فيكما فاكلاكما ذاتا نشاطين غظيمين فى المنتدى ومشهودا لكما بذلك

----------


## توأم الفرح

لا داعي للأسف أخي العزيز زارع السوسن ..

تقبل أجمل وأرق تحياتي .. 

أختك في الله ... توووووووم

----------


## ساندي

[frame="4 80"][align=center] كلماااااااات 


الصداقة كالمظلةكلما اشتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة لها
========
اذا كانت لك ذاكرة قوية وذكريات مريرة فانت اشقى اهل الارض
=================
لا تكن كقمة الجبل ترى الناس صغارا فيروك صغيرا
===============
لا يجب ان تقول كل ما تعرف ولكن يجب ان تعرف كل ما تقول
=========
لا تبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوما
============
ليست الالقاب هي التي تكسب المجد...
=================
ليس من الصعب ان تضحي من اجل صديق ولكن الصعب ان لا تجد نفسا تستحق التضحية
=====================
الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بهابل اجمعها وابن بها سلما تصعد به
نحو النجااااااااااح
======================
من احب الله راى كل شي جميل
=================
ليتنا مثل الاسامي لا تغيرها الحياة لكنا سعدنا
=====================
جميل جدا ان تجعل من عدوك صديقا لك فتعلمه الصدق
==================
ليس العار في ان نسقط ولكن العار ان لا نستطيع النهوض
================
طعنة العدو تدمي الجسد وطعنة الصديق تدمي القلب
=================[/align][/frame]

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخت ساندى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكى على الكلمات الطيبه بارك الله فيكى

----------


## دلوعة الكون

الله يعطيش العافيه 
على الموضوع والكلمات الرائعه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكورة خيه على الموضوع 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*إذا كانت لك ذاكرة قوية ..وذكريات مريرة.. فأنت أشقى أهل الأرض
-----
لا تكن كقمة الجبل ..ترى الناس صغارا ويراها الناس صغيرة !
-----
لا يجب أن تقول كل ما تعرف ... ولكن يجب أن تعرف كل ما تقول..
-----
لا تبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوما.....




----
ليس من الصعب أن تضحي من أجل صديق ..ولكن من الصعب أن تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية !
------
الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل إجمعها وابنِ بها سلما تصعد به نحوالنجاح
----
من جنّ بالحب فهو عاقل ومن جنّ بغيره فهو مجنون...
------
قد يبيع الإنسان شيئا قد شراه.. ولاكن لايبيع قلبا قد هواه...!!
----
في لحظة تشعر انك شخص في هذا العالم بينما يوجد شخص في العالم يشعر ان كالعالم بأسره...
-----
من احب الله رأى كل شىء جميلا
-----
الصداقة كالمظلة كلما اشتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة لها
-----
ليتنا مثل الأسامي ....مايغيرنا الزمان !!
------
يكفي ان يحبك قلب واحد لكي تعيش
-------
كل شئ إذا كثر رخص إلا الأدب فإنه إذا كثر غلا
--------
للصمت احيانا ضجيج..يطحن عظام الصمت
------
الضمير صوت هادىء..يخبرك بأن احدا ينظر اليك
----
أغار من كلماتي حينما أهديها لك **** فتعجبك كلماتي ولا اعجبك أنا
------
إن من أعظم أنواع التحدي أن تضحك والدموع تذرف من عينيك
----
أصدق الحزن .. ابتسامة في عيون دامعة
-----
ليس العار في أن نسقط .. و لكن العار أن لا تستطيع النهوض..
----
الإنسان دون أمل كنبات دون ماء
دون ابتسامة كوردة دون رائحة
إنه دون حب كغابة احترق شجرها
الإنسان دون إيمان وحش في قطيع لا يرحم
-----
إنه من المخجل التعثر مرتين بالحجر نفسه ..
----
طعنة العدو تدمي الجسد وطعنة الصديق تدمي القلب
-----*

----------


## توأم الفرح

عزيزتي الغالية هداء ..

كلماتك جميلة جداً بل رائعة ..

تقبلي أجمل تحياتي ..

اختك .. تووووووم

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*مشكورة غاليتي على الطلة الحلوة

تحياتي*

----------


## الشبح

كلماااات جميله منك أخت هداء مشكوره الله يعطيكي العافيه
وننتظر منكي المزيد من مثل هذه المشاركات  


تحياتي
الشبح

----------


## القلب المرح

اشكرك  هداء على هذه الكلمات الروووووعه  التي بها بعضا من الحكم والامثال 
التي نستفيد منها في حياتنا
ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه وماقصرتي واسعدنا وجودك معنا في منتداناالمتواضع
وتحياتي للجميع..

----------


## دلوعه

مشكورة هداء على هذه الكلمات الاكثر من رائئئئئعه

والله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه وبنتظار جديدك دومااااا

----------


## نور الولاية

كلمــــــ أحلى من العسل ـــات  

إذا كانت لك ذاكرة قوية ... و ذكريات مريرة... فأنت أشقى أهل الأرض..  
الا تــكن كقمة الجبل.. ترى الناس صغاراً ويراها الناس صغيرة..  
 لا يجب أن تقول كل ما تعرف ... ولكن يجب أن تعرف كل ما تقول.. 
 لا تبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوماً..  
 ليست الألقاب هي التي تكسب المجد .. بل الناس من يكسبون الألقاب مجداً..  
 عندما سقطت التفاحة الجميع قالوا سقطت التفاحة إلا واحد.. قال لماذا سقطت؟؟  
 ليس من الصعب أن تضحي من أجل صديق .. ولكن من الصعب أن تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية..  
 الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها و ابن بها سلماً تصعد به نحو النجاح..  

 لا تستهين بالقطرة.. 
 من جن بالحب فهو عاقل ومن جن بغيره فهو مجنون.. 
 قد يبيع الإنسان شيئاً قد شراه.. ولكن لا يبيع قلباً قد هواه.. 
 في لحظة تشعر أنك شخص في هذا العالم بينما يوجد شخص في العالم يشعر أنك العالم بأسره.. 
 من أحب الله رأى كل شيء جميلاً..  
 حياتي التي أعيشها كالقهوة التي أشربها على كثر ما هي مرة فيها حلاوة.. 
 ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء.. كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكر فيها اسم الله.. 
 الصداقة كالمظلة كلما اشتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة إليها.. 
 ليتنا مثل الأسامي لا يغيرنا الزمان.. 
 ومن تكن العلياء همة نفسه فكل الذي يلقاه فيها محبب.. 
 يكفي أن يحبك قلب واحد لكي تعيش.. 
 كل شيء إذا كثر رخص إلا الأدب فإنه إذا كثُر غلى.. 
 للصمت أحياناً ضجيج.. يطحن عظام الصمت.. 
 الضمير صوت هادئ.. يخبرك بأن أحدا ما ينظر إليك.. 
 عش ما شئت فإنك ميت، وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه، و اعمل ما شئت فإنك مجازى به.. 
 من أعظم أنواع التحدي أن تضحك والدموع تذرف من عينيك.. 
 أصدق الحزن ابتسامة في عيون دامعة.. 
 قطرة المطر تحفر في الصخر ، ليس بالعنف.. ولكن بالتكرار.. 
 المرأة الفاضلة هي أغلى و أثمن من كنوز الدنيا.. 
 احصد الشر من صدر غيرك باقتلاعه من صدرك 
 جميل جداً أن تجعل من عدوك صديقاً ، والأجمل ألا يتسع قلبك للعداوة فتكرهه على تحويلها إلى صداقة.. 
 ليس العار في أن تسقط.. ولكن العار أن لا تستطيع النهوض.. 
 يفوح شذا الياسمين ولو قتلناه ألف مرة.. 
 لا تتخيل الناس ملائكة.. فتنهار أحلامك.. ولا تجعل ثقتك بالناس عمياء لأنك ستبكي ذات يوم على سذاجتك..  
 الإنسان دون أمل كنبات دون ماء ، ودون ابتسامة كوردة دون رائحة ، ودون حب كغابة احترق شجرها ، ودون  
إيمـان كوحش في قطيع لا يرحم..  
 ما فائدة القلم إذا لم يفتح فكراً.. أو يضمد جرحاً.. أو يرقأ دمعه.. أو يطهر قلباً ..أو يكشف زيفاً.. أو يبني صرحاً  
يُسعد الإنسان في ضلالة..  
 إنه من المخجل التعثر مرتين بالحجر نفسه.. 
 للذكاء حدود لكن لا حدود للغباء.. 
 طعنة العدو تدمي الجسد و طعنة الصديق تدمي القلب.. 
 لم يخلق الدمع لامرئ عبثاً... الله أدرى بلوعة الحزن.. 
 حتى لو فشلت... يكفيك شرف المحاولة..  
 لا تقف كثيراً عند أخطاء ماضيك.. لأنها ستحيل حاضرك جحيماً.. ومستقبلك حُطاماً .. يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار  
تعطيك دفعة جديدة في طريق الحق والصواب.. 

منقــووول

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه ...

بارك الله فيك ..

كلمات رااائعه ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## نور الولاية

يسلمو الناس ع الحضور الرائع 
سلمت يمناكم 
ولا عدمنكم

----------


## w_alwaheed

*الف شكر اختي على الكلمات الروعه*

----------


## أمير الأحزان

مشكورة أختي على الكلمات الرائعة

تحياتيــ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فعلا كلمات حلوه

يعطيك العافيه خيوووه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو خيتو كلمات في قمة الروعة

----------


## ام باسم

الف شكر ع النقل الرائع

----------


## زمان

تسلمي اختي على النقل 

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## نور الولاية

حضوركم هو الشرف الذي افتخر به دوما..
فكم يسعدني هذا التشريفكم ..
لا عدمتكم.. بين منظومات خواطري ..تكون بصمتكم..
تحيااااااااااااتي معها قبلااااااتي مصحوبة بدف الحنان مني لقلبكم ..

----------


## نور الهدى

قد يبيع الإنسان شيئاً قد شراه.. ولكن لا يبيع قلباً قد هواه..

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلمين على النقل 

تحياتي لك 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

كلمات جدا رائعه مشكورة اختي الم الفراق
وربي يعطيك العافيه
دمت بود   دمعة الاحزان

----------


## أمل الظهور

صحيح مثل ما قلتي كلام عسل 

تسلمين

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام..

مشكووورة غاليتي ألم الفراق على الكلمــــــــااااااات الرائعة 

يعطيك ربي العافية ولا عدمنا تواجدك الكريم 

بمثل هذه المواضيع المميزة ..


تسلم يدك..

والسلام..


أختك..

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## علوية الأصل

ا*لسلام بأحلى السلام* 
*مشكوره أختي ماتقصري على الكلمات الرائعه* 
*تحيااات علوية الأصل*

----------


## فرح

*كلام جميل مع كوب شاي !!!* 
*


كل شيء يبداء صغيرا ثم يكبر إلا المصيبه فإنها تبداء كبيرة ثم تصغر . 

- الضمير صوت هادئ . يخبرك بأن احدا ينظر اليك .

- لا تشكو للناس جرحا انت صاحبه . . . . لا يألم الجرح الا من به ألم .

- اغارمن كلماتي حينما اهديها لك . . فتعجبك كلماتي ولا اعجبك انا . 

- جميل جدا ان تجعل من عدوك صديقا .واجمل ألا يتسع قلبك للعداوة فتكرهه على تحويلها إلى صداقة . 

- ليس العار في ان نسقط .. ولكن العار ان لا نستطيع النهوض . 

- الانسان دون امل كنبات دون ماء . 

- ودون ابتسامة كوردة دون رائحة . 

- انه دون حب كغابة احترق شجرها . 

- الانسان دون إيمان وحش في قطيع لا يرحم . 

- إنه من المخجل التعثر مرتين بالحجر نفسه . 

- للذكاء حدود لكن لا حدود للغباء . 

- طعنة العدو تدمي الجسد . و طعنة الصديق تدمي القلب . 

- حتى ولو فشلت يكفي شرف المحاولة . 

- إذا كانت لك ذاكرة قوية . . وذكريات مريرة فأنت أشقى أهل الأرض . 

- لا تكن كقمة الجبل ترى الناس صغاراً ويراها الناس صغيرة . 

- لا يجب أن تقول كل ما تعرف . . ولكن يجب أن تعرف كل ما تقول . 

- لا تبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوماً . 

- ليست الألقاب هي التي تكسب المجد . . . بل الناس من يكسبون الالقاب مجداً . 

- عندما سقطت التفاحة الجميع قالوا سقطت التفاحة إلا واحد .. قال لماذا سقطت؟ . 

- ليس من الصعب ان تضحي من اجل صديق .. ولكن من الصعب ان تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية ! . 

- الحياه مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل إجمعها وابن بها سلما تصعد به نحو النجاح . 

- لا تستهن بالقطرة . 

- من جن بالحب فهو عاقل و من جن بغيره فهو مجنون . 

- قد يبيع الانسان شيئاً قد شراه .. ولكن لا يبيع قلبا قد هواه . 

- في لحظة تشعر انك شخص في هذا العالم بينما يوجد شخص في العالم يشعر انك العالم بأسره . 

- إذا أحبك مليون فانا معهم . . وإذا أحبك واحد فهو أنا . . وإذا لم يحبك أحد . . فاعلم أنني مت . 

- إذا ركلك من خلفك . . فاعلم انت في المقدمة . 

- من احب الله رأى كل شئ جميلاً . 

- حياتي التي اعيشها كالقهوه التي اشربها على كثر ما هي مره فيها حلاوة . 

- الصداقة كالمظلة كلما شتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة لها . 

- ليتنا مثل الاسامي لايغيرنا الزمن . 

- يكفي ان يحبك قلب واحد كي تعيش . 

- كل شيء اذا كثر رخص إلا الادب فانه اذا كثر غلا

تحياتي لكم
منقووووووول
*

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه اختي وعساك عالقوة دوم 
مع تحياتي لك همسات وله

----------


## نور الهدى

- من احب الله رأى كل شئ جميلاً 

الله يعطيك العافية اختي فروووووووووحة 

وعساك على القوة 

تحياتي لكِ ام محمد

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

موضوع في غاية الروعه 
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه 
وماننحرم من مواضيعك الحلوه 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

كلمات رائعه خطتها اناملك
حاولت اخذا افضلها واروعها
ولكن وجدت كل كلمه تحمل المعنى الكثير بما تحويه من معاني رائعه
ربي يعطيك العافيه

اذا غبت عن دنيتي بامر الظروف وتذكرتموني 
فذكروني ببسمةالم..دمعة الأحزان

----------


## الفاقدات

يعطيك العافيه اختي وعساكي عالقوة دوم

----------


## أمل الظهور

كلمات اكثر من رائعه 

تسلم إيدك خييه 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

موفقه

----------


## فرح

*مشكوووورين احباااب قلبي* 
* همسات وله /ام محمد /الولاء الفاطمي /دمعة الاحزان/الفاقدات /امل الظهور* 
*نورتواصفحتي بضياء تواجدكم كل اشكر لكم اعزائي* 
*لاحرمنا الله منكم* 
*   دمتم في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## عماد علي

*للرفع*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ومشكوره على هذه الكلمات الجميله
والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم*
*لاخت الكريمة*
*فرح*
*تشكري على المشاركة الحلوة*
*وكلام كلة جميل وعبر* 
*علنا نستفيد*
*تحياتي لك*
*سلام*

----------


## malaak

يسلموا على هذه الدرر

----------


## فرح

_    مشكورين_ 
_  الناري ،القزويني،malaak،_
_ يعطيكم الف الف عااافيه_ 
_ع كرم حظووووركم الراااائع_

----------


## الفاقدات

كانت لك ذاكرة قوية . . وذكريات مريرة فأنت أشقى أهل الأرض .

 - لا تكن كقمة الجبل ترى الناس صغاراً ويراها الناس صغيرة .

- لا يجب أن تقول كل ما تعرف . . ولكن يجب أن تعرف كل ما تقول .

 - لا تبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوماً .

 - ليست الألقاب هي التي تكسب المجد . . . بل الناس من يكسبون الالقاب مجداً . 

 
 - عندما سقطت التفاحة الجميع قالوا سقطت التفاحة إلا واحد .. قال لماذا سقطت ؟ .

 - ليس من الصعب ان تضحي من اجل صديق .. ولكن من الصعب ان تجد الصديق الذي يستحق 
التضحية ! .

 - الحياه مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل إجمعها وابن بها سلما تصعد به نحو النجاح .

 - لا تستهن بالقطرة .

 - من جن بالحب فهو عاقل و من جن بغيره فهو مجنون .

 
- قد يبيع الانسان شيئاً قد شراه .. ولاكن لا يبيع قلبا قد هواه .

 - في لحظة تشعر انك شخص في هذا العالم بينما يوجد شخص في العالم يشعر انك العالم بأسره .

- إذا أحبك مليون فانا معهم . . وإذا أحبك واحد فهو أنا . . وإذا لم يحبك أحد . . فاعلم أنني مت .

- إذا ركلك من خلفك . . فاعلم انت في المقدمة .

 - من احب الله رأى كل شئ جميلاً .

 - حياتي التي اعيشها كالقهوه التي اشربها على كثر ما هي مره فيها حلاوة .

 - الصداقة كالمظلة كلما شتد الطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة لها .

 - ليتنا مثل الاسامي لايغيرنا الزمن .

- يكفي ان يحبك قلب واحد كي تعيش .

- كل شيء اذا كثر رخص إلا الادب فانه اذا كثر غلا .

 - كل شيء يبداء صغيرا ثم يكبر إلا المصيبه فإنها تبداء كبيرة ثم تصغر .

 - الضمير صوت هادئ . يخبرك بأن احدا ينظر اليك .

 - لا تشكو للناس جرحا انت صاحبه . . . . لا يألم الجرح الا من به ألم  .

 - اغارمن كلماتي حينما اهديها لك . . فتعجبك كلماتي ولا اعجبك انا  .

 - جميل جدا ان تجعل من عدوك صديقا .واجمل ألا يتسع قلبك للعداوة فتكرهه على تحويلها إلى صداقة .
 - ليس العار في ان نسقط .. ولكن العار ان لا نستطيع النهوض .
 - الانسان دون امل كنبات دون ماء .
 - ودون ابتسامة كوردة دون رائحة .
 - انه دون حب كغابة احترق شجرها .
 - الانسان دون إيمان وحش في قطيع لا يرحم .
 - إنه من المخجل التعثر مرتين بالحجر نفسه .
 - للذكاء حدون لكن لا حدود للغباء .
 - طعنة العدو تدمي الجسد . و طعنة الصديق تدمي القلب . 
 - حتى ولو فشلت يكفي شرف المحاولة 




*ليست الألقاب هي التي تكسب المجد . . . بل الناس من يكسبون الالقاب مجداً .* 


* - من جن بالحب فهو عاقل و من جن بغيره فهو مجنون ..*

* 
 - إذا ركلك من خلفك . . فاعلم انت في المقدمة .*

* - ليتنا مثل الاسامي لايغيرنا الزمن .**
 - يكفي ان يحبك قلب واحد كي تعيش .

 - كل شيء اذا كثر رخص إلا الادب فانه اذا كثر غلا .

 - جميل جدا ان تجعل من عدوك صديقا .واجمل ألا يتسع قلبك للعداوة فتكرهه على تحويلها إلى صداقة .

 - إنه من المخجل التعثر مرتين بالحجر نفسه .


 - حتى** ولو فشلت يكفي شرف المحاولة* .

الفاقدات

----------


## ام باسم

مشكور اخي الفاقدات 
طرح رائع 
بارك الله فيك 
ننتظر الجديد
موفق

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلم اخي الفاقدات

تسلم الايادي 

تحياتي اليك طيبه الروح

----------

